# HELP! Leaking Eheim Professional II filter



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

So, when the filter is on: No problems. Turn it off.... slow leak from the top. Cover seal, all the way around the top seems to be the problem though when you take a look at it it seems ok? 

It must build up too much pressure from the tank above when the filter is off.

Filter is plumbed in underneath the tank. The dripping is very slow but if we get caught in a power outage it could be very, very bad. 

Does anyone know if you can order a replacement seal? Or does it just need to be lubed? Seal is still soft and relatively pliable. 

I'd like to keep the filter, it works well other than that. 


Any advice appreciated!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think there's an eheimparts.com site? Also try ebay as you can sometimes find them cheaper there. I always give my gaskets a quick wipe and also apply a little silicone grease to them to keep them pliable longer. Sometimes the rings just get old and need to be replaced. It's a good filter. I've had a 2028 for years without problem.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi are you talikng about the seal ring between the powerhead and the canister, if so try lubing it do not use vaseline. Use a silicone base lube like Dow Corning 111 sealant
and aquarium safe, you can probably get something similar at the LFS. Be sure both surfaces are cleaned well before you lube it, I've found that seems to work well. Good luck. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Tony
It says:
7343150	(OUT OF STOCK) Sealing gasket 1	$24.02 

BUT - at least that's a start! I will check ebay too 

I'm going to try to pick up some silicone grease tomorrow too


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

lol - my husband got crafty and slapped on an unused fluval 304 we had kicking around, that will do in a pinch but I'm still going to try to order another seal.


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

Try searching on Bigals Canada website. I think BCAquaria members get a discount. They do stock a lot of ehiem parts but of course the prices are a bit steep. I've ordered Ehiem parts from them a few times. Never had any problems.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

First thing I do when my Pro II starts leaking (same scenario as yours) is to replace the seal - works everytime. That reminds me to order another seal as a backup. Let us know where you picked up yours from. When there was a Big Al's in town, they used to charge $35 for a new seal.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Contact Grant at Island pets just got some spring clips from him a few months back for a 2217.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine off Ebay when mine leaked. It's a known issue with the Pro II's, along with hairline cracks of the quick release adapter over time. Hence the reason for a design change in the Pro III's.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I got mine off Ebay when mine leaked. It's a known issue with the Pro II's, along with hairline cracks of the quick release adapter over time. Hence the reason for a design change in the Pro III's.


Thank you, that is what I keep reading as well. Right now the tank is switched over to the fluval 304. I'm thinking of keeping it on there? Having the risk of frequent leaks doesn't appeal to me tho I suspect the eheim is generally a much better filter.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you weren't in Sechelt, I could loan you the spare I have until you got a replacement, but it's a bit of a drive...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you weren't in Sechelt, I could loan you the spare I have until you got a replacement, but it's a bit of a drive...


Aw, thank you, that is sweet, but you are right it's too far!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I got mine off Ebay when mine leaked. It's a known issue with the Pro II's, along with hairline cracks of the quick release adapter over time. Hence the reason for a design change in the Pro III's.


Very true. Along with latches, I've replaced the adapter a couple of times - always when I use force in twisiting off the hoses for cleaning. The pump works well, filtering is very efficient so I put up with those quirks by picking up old Pro II's and using them for parts.

The gasket I expect to get 2 to 3 years out of them - IME, only time there was a leak is after servicing the filter. Keep an eye out for a day or so and it should be good until the next service.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Grant at IPU has ordered new seals for Ehiems. You might check with him.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi 

Did you get the filter fixed?
My eheim was leaking (thru the top lid) and after opening up the top and found out it was leaking from the quick release into the lid.
I think I need two brand new O-Rings.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

ninez said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you get the filter fixed?
> My eheim was leaking (thru the top lid) and after opening up the top and found out it was leaking from the quick release into the lid.
> I think I need two brand new O-Rings.


No, I never did. I ended up switching to an unused new fluval canister filter I had laying around.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> No, I never did. I ended up switching to an unused new fluval canister filter I had laying around.


I think replacing the two small o-ring on the quick release will do the trick.

This is where I get my o-rings.
Hopefully they will have food safe o-rings for the canister.

http://www.wriason.com/

I prefer the quick release that they use in the EHEIM ECCO series however they are too small for 125G.


----------

